# 48 puzzle blindfolded by Yuichi Hamada in 48:52.41[5:32.88]



## abunickabhi (Aug 27, 2021)

World's first success in 48 puzzle blindfolded (7x7 slide puzzle) by Yuichi Hamada in 48:52.41[5:32.88].






Super interesting thing to attempt, I have seen people do 15 puzzle blindfolded a lot, but doing a bigger puzzle and that too not on slidysim is super cool.

PS: He is a 40+ cuber and regular competes in blind events in Senior Cubers Worldwide FB comps.


----------



## pjk (Aug 27, 2021)

That is awesome and impressive. I don't think I've seen a 48 puzzle before.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 27, 2021)

Very impressive, it is a bit confusing watching it as he seems to be doing the middle column first but then I would have no idea where to start, when solving 48 puzzles I do it row by row but if he had done that then simply moving the first 1 into its spot would move so many other pieces that would have to be tracked.


----------



## Kurukuru (Aug 27, 2021)

pjk said:


> That is awesome and impressive. I don't think I've seen a 48 puzzle before.


Thank you! 48 puzzle BLD is so interesting. (I am the one in the video)



cuber314159 said:


> Very impressive, it is a bit confusing watching it as he seems to be doing the middle column first but then I would have no idea where to start, when solving 48 puzzles I do it row by row but if he had done that then simply moving the first 1 into its spot would move so many other pieces that would have to be tracked.


Thank you! (I am the one in the video)

The method is very simple, which is two-point exchange same as M2 method. (1)Memorize the order of the numbers, starting from a fixed position ([48] in my case.), and (2)according to the memorized order, move the piece to the buffer position ([40] in my case.), following the simplest path (right move first and down move next in my case), (3)exchange two pieces between the fixed position and the buffer position. (4)move back the original position following the reversed path of the simplest path. (Up move first and left move in my case.) (5) exchange two pieces between the fixed position and buffer position again.

Repeat (2), (3), (4), and (5) in the order of (1).


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 27, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> Very impressive, it is a bit confusing watching it as he seems to be doing the middle column first but then I would have no idea where to start, when solving 48 puzzles I do it row by row but if he had done that then simply moving the first 1 into its spot would move so many other pieces that would have to be tracked.


I find using row by row harder on bigger cubes puzzles, so what I do is I solve everything except the last two rows, then I solve the last two rows column by column.


----------



## Jacck (Aug 27, 2021)

Kurukuru said:


> Thank you! 48 puzzle BLD is so interesting. (I am the one in the video)


Very impressive! Your memo-time was very fast.
I just own a 15-puzzle and because I am very bad at it sighted I do it blind since a while in the weekly competition here.


----------



## Kurukuru (Aug 27, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I find using row by row harder on bigger cubes puzzles, so what I do is I solve everything except the last two rows, then I solve the last two rows column by column.


It's interesting.



Jacck said:


> Very impressive! Your memo-time was very fast.
> I just own a 15-puzzle and because I am very bad at it sighted I do it blind since a while in the weekly competition here.


I do memory sports (number memorization), which help me a lot.


----------



## Jacck (Aug 28, 2021)

Kurukuru said:


> I do memory sports (number memorization), which help me a lot.


I saw that in your youtube-channel. 
Though I know and use a double-digit majorlist, I'm not fast at it (best was sub 6 min for a deck of cards // about 5 min for 100 digits).
I use it for Megaminx blind (60 possible states for corners or edges): a double-digit number for one piece. Perhaps you should give Megaminx blind a chance


----------



## Kurukuru (Aug 28, 2021)

Jacck said:


> I saw that in your youtube-channel.
> Though I know and use a double-digit majorlist, I'm not fast at it (best was sub 6 min for a deck of cards // about 5 min for 100 digits).
> I use it for Megaminx blind (60 possible states for corners or edges): a double-digit number for one piece. Perhaps you should give Megaminx blind a chance


Thank you for your comment!
I have not come up with the idea of Megaminx blindfold, which sounds challenging and fun. Although I need to think about the numbering mechanism for Megaminx very carefully, the amount of memory required may not be a big issue. However, I don't have any idea how to exchange pieces. I will think about it. Anyway, thank you


----------



## Jacck (Aug 28, 2021)

Kurukuru said:


> Thank you for your comment!
> I have not come up with the idea of Megaminx blindfold, which sounds challenging and fun. Although I need to think about the numbering mechanism for Megaminx very carefully, the amount of memory required may not be a big issue. However, I don't have any idea how to exchange pieces. I will think about it. Anyway, thank you


maybe this thread can help:








Megaminx/MK/Gigaminx BLD Thread


Hi guys, thought I would start a thread for megaminx and bigger BLD discussion (what little there is), starting with my tutorial. As of starting this I only have part 1, but I'll post the rest here when I make it. I'll do my best to answer any questions here about the subject, both about the...




www.speedsolving.com
 



On 3rd of June 2016 I explain in two different posts my numbering mechanism and my method for edges and then corners.

For edges I now normally use my method with this X-perm: L' R' U2 L U R y L R U2' R' U' L' y'








Blindfold Failures Thread


tried my first multi blind, 0/2 in 19:06 both cubes were of by only two twisted corners each. a failure but very good for a first try. Second Multi attempt. 1/2 in 18:00 first cube was off by 3 edges. third attempt. 0/2 in 16:22 one off by two flipped edges, other off by to flipped edges and...




www.speedsolving.com




My buffer now is left-back.
If it is easy possible, I setup for the other method to solve two edges at once (I bring one edge to 1 and "interchange" with U2' and U2).


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 28, 2021)

Yuichi did another crazy thing today.
He reconstructed a QR cube blindfolded on a layer using MBLD cubes.


----------



## Kurukuru (Sep 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Yuichi did another crazy thing today.
> He reconstructed a QR cube blindfolded on a layer using MBLD cubes.


Thank you for sharing! I will continue to challenge BLD something.


----------



## White KB (Sep 28, 2021)

So... exec is like in OP on 3BLD, but 2-dimensional and with no algs?


----------



## White KB (Sep 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Yuichi did another crazy thing today.
> He reconstructed a QR cube blindfolded on a layer using MBLD cubes.


The question is: What happens when you scan it?
(I don't have a phone and so also can't scan QR codes, so I wouldn't be able to figure it out anyway.)


----------



## Kurukuru (Sep 29, 2021)

White KB said:


> So... exec is like in OP on 3BLD, but 2-dimensional and with no algs?


It is not so difficult.

I convert three binary information to one number(e.g, from 010 to 2, 101 to 5). Thus, a binary representation of one face of cube corresponds to 3 digit numbers. 25x25 size QR corresponds to approx. 200 digit numbers. I memorize these numbers. (I do memory sports so not very difficult to do this memorization.) And do BLD execution by using the attached simple algorithm,


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2021)

A 4-color mona lisa mosaic, nice video idea and feat Yuichi!


----------

